# The Siege of the Titan - 30k Campaign in London, May 28th



## John Geddes

The Siege of the Titans is a one day Horus Heresy narrative campaign. In this event a group of up to sixteen 30k gamers will recreate the savage contest for control of the Mining Hive of Delve.

There are ten strategically critical battlefields in the Delve warzone. Each has its own unique terrain and mission and each location will yield distinct tactical benefits to the side that controls it. Players will band together into two factions – Loyalists and Rebels – and attempt to seize as many of these battlefields as possible. 

The focus of the event is on flexibility: fight who you want, for as long as you want, at the points you want, with the list you want.

The event is being held on 28 May 2017 at The Titans Wargaming Club in Finchley, North London, England. Tickets for this one day event are £20 and this includes a pizza lunch. 

Please find further details, including the player pack, by following the link below:

https://www.facebook.com/events/112778585938962/


----------

